# anal burning



## Guest (Mar 6, 2001)

I find that whenever I inadvertently consume a dairy product in any quantity, eat citrus fruits, or drink their juices I experience acidic diarrhea and burning of the anus which will eventually bleed. This is unbearable painful. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## drewstone (Dec 23, 2000)

See the post over on the next page or I may get this to "link": http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/018340.html Oh well...I don't know how to make it a link but you can always cut and paste to your Address Bar! Best, Drew


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I have this happen sometimes, not from dairy, but from orange juice. I try to avoid it as much as possible, but it tastes so darn good. Oh, and sometimes too much alcohol will do it to me too. You are not alone.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I am sorry to hear about your pain. I sometimes have that problem. I use Tucks after cleaning myself. Sometimes I use baby anti-rash cream or oinment. It protects your skin before you have a B.M. If you ever travel to Mexico you can buy over the counter oinment that totally takes the pain away. Just tell the pharmacist what your problem is. The name of the cream is called Xyloproct. It has lidocaine and hidrocortisone. I don't if U.S. doctores prescribe it for this problem. I bought years ago. Good Luck.------------------


----------



## Chatty (Jan 9, 2005)

I am a new member and I had to reply to this one. I have the answer to anal burning. It is a lip balm called CARMEX. Once applied it instantly cools and heals. It is WONDERFUL!! I have been using this product for ten years and I do not go any where without it. I have been reading this site since the withdrawal of lotronex and have found out though this site that taking calicum could control my D attacks - and it has.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Chatty. Thank you for this new info on Carmex. I am always open to try new products especially since you have used it for 10yrs.------------------


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

The Carmex does not burn? I figured it would burn, 'cause I use it on my lips, and it burns them, especially when they are very dry! Vaseline would work, but greasy, the baby stuff too, but what about the smell? Can you smell the Desitin? I read some people have tried Desitine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

AW, I get this too. Tucks have witch haxel on them, and witch hazel tends to heal and dry the sensitive skin. Sometimes I just buy a bottle of witch hazel at a pharmacy and put it on toilet paper. Cheaper than Tucks. I do use Tucks or Hazelets wipes wrapped in a plastic bag, when I'm at work or gone somewhere. Witch Hazel is cheaper and cleaner to use than ointments. But sometimes if I'm very sore, I still need a cortisone ointment from the doctor. Hope this helps.What bothers me most is bleeding. I get that too, especially after a rather large bowel movement. It happens about every other week or so. It still scares me, even though I had a colonoscopy 5 years ago and a sigmoidoscopy 11 months ago. Not sure what it's from.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

Wow! Carmex huh?!? I'm absolutely addicted to the stuff for my lips...but for the hinie?! I'm definitely going to try that one. I personally been using vaseline(YUK!) I also get the burning, but my culprit is tomato sauce. As for the bleeding...you don't happen to have a good old fashioned hemmoroid do you? That might also explain the burning and irritation you're feeling. Hope this helps! Luv Daisymae.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

XOXOX Thanks so much for telling me how you handle that problem. I have tried the Tucks as well but find they are quite expensive.I believe that the bleeding is caused by the acid in the stool. You have to find the trigger food that causes the acid to begin with. For me it is dairy products and citrus fruit and juice.Good luck.AW


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Chatty. I went to the drugstore and bought a generic version of Carmex. It had the same ingredients as Carmex. It gave me more for my money. I paid $1.19. I tried it and it felt very smooth and good on my butt. It didn't burn. I figured if it burned I could mix it with vaseline. But I didn't have to. I am going back to Longs drugstore to buy a bigger jar of this oinment. Thank you again for this advise.------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

When I have this problem I simply take one square of WHITE toilet tissue, fold it, and place it on the rectum. This keeps the area from touching and relieves the pain and burning. Use only white tissue because the dye in the colored tissue can cause and allergic reaction in some people. Hope this helps.------------------Mildred


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2001)

Hey I get that same burning of the anal area that is actually what I just researched as they call it a anal fissure, burning whenever you go diarrea and when you go to wipe it is usually blood on the tissue, they say warm baths , hemmoroid cream works wonders or they do say 90%of ibs sufferers have to have surgery for it. Hope this helps


----------



## Clancy Garner (Apr 5, 2000)

Thought y'all might be lighting f**ts when I read the title!!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Clancy, that is just too funny!!! No fart-lighting here, but I knew a bunch of guys back in high school that tried that. I think it's a male thing!


----------

